# Uber wants me to stop giving packages



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I am kind of annoyed. I just received a message from Uber stating that they received feedback from a rider that received "unpacksged food" from me. 
This was a dead giveaway to me of who gave the negative feedback.

I had completed my first batch of care packages and I did not have as much material for the second batch. I put some breakfast cereal into some little Ziplock bags.

I had only given away one of these packets. It was to a guy it was to a guy who identify himself as an uber driver. At first I was excited to be driving a fellow uber driver. I thought we could compare notes and strategies. after talking to him about my experiences and ideas it was obvious that he was becoming very critical of me. He was condescending about a sign I had he was condescending about a sign I have posted in my backseat. he was becoming very inquisitive asking me questions like why I have a net hanging on the ceiling or what the ball plugged into my cigarette lighter is.

I was having a very bad feeling about this guy. Sure enough, the next day I receive that message from Uber.
although I am angry and really feel stabbed in the back there is a large part of me that feels some relief. I seem to have been spending most of my free time putting together those care packages. I feel they served their purpose, and now as it looks like tips maybe a real possibility after communicating with some senior Uber drivers I am coming up with a whole bunch of new ideas of what I can do to bring in those tips.

My only words of advice is to be careful when picking up fellow Uber drivers. Many will look at you as a competitor rather than a peer.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I just want to know why WAS a net hanging from the ceiling? And what WAS the ball plugged into your cigarette lighter? Pictures, please?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

STOP GIVING FREE STUFF!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TROLL! Fake stories


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I want to know what the sign said.

I want to know why he became hostile with you after hearing your ideas. You should have included more conversation details so we can better help you with advice.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> TROLL! Fake stories


I agree. And if by some wild chance it isn't the idea of getting a ziplock bag of loose cereal is extremely creepy.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cereal is creepy? Are rice krispie bars at church potlucks creepy? Where do you think yogurt shops get their toppings?

Please tell me the right technique these people use when distributing cereal so I can be among the elite uncreepy cereal distributes. \s


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Your a dork. no wonder he reported you.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Please tell me the right technique these people use when distributing cereal so I can be among the elite uncreepy cereal distributes. \s


Being a troll is just creepy, no way to change that.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Just keep a single, large bag and let them trust their hand in and grab as much as they can hold!


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Seriously though, post pictures of your uber mart we would all love to see this ish.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Do you pass out pencils with ribbons tied around them and gold stars too? You shouldn't quit your daytime gig yet. What is it, a first grade teacher?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

What exactly do you want a photo of? Just a bunch of bags inside my car?


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Do you pass out pencils with ribbons tied around them and gold stars too? You shouldn't quit your daytime gig yet. What is it, a first grade teacher?


I'm sure this thing hands out trophies to all of the riders that say #1 pax



SadUber said:


> What exactly do you want a photo of? Just a bunch of bags inside my car?


Your haji mart on wheels with your fascinating roof net and pathetic guber sign.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I had the net hanging on my roof earlier in the week because I was experimenting for a new project. I should have it back up in a few days. Could show photos then.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This OP is psychologically disturbing.
I think I'll bring her up in my next shrink appointment.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I know you are trying very hard, especially with these "care packages" but the drivers here told not to do it. Now another driver has told you not to do it, Then Uber had to tell you not to do it too.

Random food in zip-locked bags is very scary, haven't you been watching the Bill Cosby trail or "Silence of the Lambs".

Continue to work hard at driving, and being pleasant. You don't have to bribe your paxs.

You got this in the bag ... and yes, pun intended. 

Here is an idea for you, maybe just hand write a bunch of simple "Thank You for taking Uber, your Uber driver one Sad Uber" notes to pass out


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Dont give pax anything but a ride and a smile. Never spend time making "care packages" for pax. Did this pax ask for cereal or did you just offer it to him? If I was the pax and the driver said heres some cereal for you if you are hungry then I would have been like WTF... thats probably why you got reported. You car is not a mini bar or snack bar, its a transportation device. You don't get paid to hydrate and feed pax with the prices you get paid.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> TROLL! Fake stories


#Sad.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

So, any in app tips yet?


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

You should have tipped him in return for getting 5*. $5 cash is better than care packages.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> So, any in app tips yet?


Only if you answer one of our questions.
Just one.

Why is there a net hanging from the ceiling of your car?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Only if you answer one of our questions.
> Just one.
> 
> Why is there a net hanging from the ceiling of your car?


I was experimenting with a few things earlier, and the final set up should be ready in a few days.

I don't want to spill the beans yet of what I'm working on.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Its been done before


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I am kind of annoyed. I just received a message from Uber stating that they received feedback from a rider that received "unpacksged food" from me.
> This was a dead giveaway to me of who gave the negative feedback.
> 
> I had completed my first batch of care packages and I did not have as much material for the second batch. I put some breakfast cereal into some little Ziplock bags.
> ...


Now go back and Rate him a ONE STAR.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I was thinking of giving away soup in bottles and curry in ziploc bags.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Cereal is creepy? Are rice krispie bars at church potlucks creepy? Where do you think yogurt shops get their toppings?
> 
> Please tell me the right technique these people use when distributing cereal so I can be among the elite uncreepy cereal distributes. \s


Ever heard of "a time and a place"? Rice krispie bars at church yes, bag of cereal in my Uber no!


----------



## Gander36 (Apr 6, 2017)

Damn. If I got into a car with my best friend and he offered me food he had handled and then put in a zip lock, I'd feel uncomfortable. Bad ideas with good intentions are still bad ideas. Here's some good ideas to increase tips:


Keep your car clean and free of overbearing smell (good or bad)
Avoid tipping signage and tipping conversations as it only makes people uncomfortable
Be prompt as possible in arriving
Get out and open the door for your pax if possible (you need to stretch your legs anyway)
Check the route your GPS is suggesting and ask if it sounds right. (Most will go with it, some will have their own ideas but its usually longer, which may mean a few more pennies for you)
Identify quickly whether the passengers want to chat or not - if they do, inquire about them instead of talking about yourself
Sit up straight and be attentive, drive safely, both hands on the wheel, eyes forward
Upon arrival, thank them whether you think they'll tip or not, open their door if possible (they usually jump out too fast)

In other words, take the attitude you are working for them instead of yourself - they can tell the difference and it will lead to more tips.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Unpackaged food? Folks LOVE my brownies. Thei only concern about Girl Scout cookies was whether they were vegetarian.

The only issue came with a fare who helped himself to some PUParoni, then complained the "jerky" wasn't very good. (Bet he'll never help himself again!)


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> This OP is psychologically disturbing.
> I think I'll bring her up in my next shrink appointment.


If you you have a standing shrink appointment you probably don't need to be talking about anyone but yourself


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Change your handle from Sad Uber to sad HUMAN


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Unpackaged food? Folks LOVE my brownies. Thei only concern about Girl Scout cookies was whether they were vegetarian.
> 
> The only issue came with a fare who helped himself to some PUParoni, then complained the "jerky" wasn't very good. (Bet he'll never help himself again!)


Are they Maryjane brownies?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> If you you have a standing shrink appointment you probably don't need to be talking about anyone but yourself


Yea, that's what my shrink said.
That and "as long as you stay on your meds, you are probably safe to be in public."


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I am kind of annoyed. I just received a message from Uber stating that they received feedback from a rider that received "unpacksged food" from me.
> This was a dead giveaway to me of who gave the negative feedback.
> 
> I had completed my first batch of care packages and I did not have as much material for the second batch. I put some breakfast cereal into some little Ziplock bags.
> ...


I don't know him, but I have a sneaking feeling he thought you were a weirdo. When people feel others are weird, they treat them poorly.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, that's what my shrink said.
> That and "as long as you stay on your meds, you are probably safe to be in public."


Lol!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I know I am pushing the envelope, but I have filled up my car again with care packages and plan to give them out again tonight. This time I will be leaving out the little packets of cereal though.

Go ahead and make fun. I will be having a night of five stars!


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I know I am pushing the envelope, but I have filled up my car again with care packages and plan to give them out again tonight. This time I will be leaving out the little packets of cereal though.
> 
> Go ahead and make fun. I will be having a night of five stars!


5 star rides aren't always given just cuz you give out food and care packages.... remember the cereal baggy you gave out? ya that did more harm than good. I get 5 stars all the time and I don't give out crap other than a ride and a smile with a thank you. I save my money time from doing unnecessary things for 5 stars... ratings are not a huge deal anymore really for drivers since it will go away eventually after so many rides


----------



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a feeling that SadUber has many cats.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Maybe she is using some of the catnip! lol


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

You have to show the photos or we will not believe it is real!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Go4 said:


> Its been done before
> View attachment 131727


My mother is deathly allergic to bananas. Can't even touch one. Hope she never gets this driver.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> You have to show the photos or we will not believe it is real!


I am Ubering on a busy Saturday night. I don't have time for taking photos at this time.

Ok, here!!


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I am Ubering on a busy Saturday night. I don't have time for taking photos at this time.
> 
> Ok, here!!
> View attachment 132198


Is that a jar of Vaseline and a packet of catchup?
And how do the women that get the W F 40+ (White Female over 40) feel or say when you give them their's? In-fact why are any of the bags marked by race?
You might want to put in some plastic stars the represent the 5 stars you are giving out.
Put in 5 Q-Tips in each bag. If anyone asks say Q-Tips are not required or expected but are greatly appreciated! Just smile
The flashlight and K-Cup were nice touches.

Close the bags with sharp crisp folds instead of just wrinkling them closed. People will like that.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Errr, care packages?
I would stifle the creativity, please.
I get you're just trying to be nice but...
No.

I'd be all for making sure your costs are covered first, try putting aside 50 cents for every mile you put on your car and then see what you are left with because I dare say not much, probably not even minimum wage... You need to pay your car's expenses first, then you need to get paid (and don't forget taxes).
If after that you have a lot of money left over I still wouldn't spend it on trinkets because I can almost guarantee 98% of that goes right in the trash, mostly because it's unsolicited.
I don't try to impress customers by doing things they didn't ask for, no matter how nice I am.

If anything fill a grab bucket with STORE WRAPPED candy for pax like if they want some they can take it or leave it.



SadUber said:


> I know I am pushing the envelope, but I have filled up my car again with care packages and plan to give them out again tonight.
> 
> Go ahead and make fun. I will be having a night of five stars!


mk but I get five stars without doing that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TriadUberGoober said:


> I just want to know why WAS a net hanging from the ceiling? And what WAS the ball plugged into your cigarette lighter? Pictures, please?


The ball releases the net.
Then he gasses his passengers and hauls them off to a dark cave . . . . .
Where he can " care for them".



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I was thinking of giving away soup in bottles and curry in ziploc bags.


Road kill in ziplocks !



Elmo Burrito said:


> Are they Maryjane brownies?


Mmmmmmmm . . . .



UberBastid said:


> Yea, that's what my shrink said.
> That and "as long as you stay on your meds, you are probably safe to be in public."


----------



## Gander36 (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm guessing by the size of the Vaseline, the bag displaying contents was for a W M?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

This is the same guy who posted the thread about giving out goodie bags including random home items including Tampons.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-am-making-care-packages-for-my-pax.174321/
Something very wrong with this guy. This new description that he has a net hanging from the ceiling of the car and he handing out Cheerios in baggies just makes it more weird. Could he really be surprised that he got this note!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Small toys are a choking hazard. Uber already told you to stop. What happens when they get further complaints?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Unpackaged food? Folks LOVE my brownies. Thei only concern about Girl Scout cookies was whether they were vegetarian.
> 
> The only issue came with a fare who helped himself to some PUParoni, then complained the "jerky" wasn't very good. (Bet he'll never help himself again!)


My bet is that a male Uber driver is far more likely to worry pax with unwrapped food... the fear is that it could contain a date rape drug or something.

As for the PUParoni, that is hilarious!



Go4 said:


> Is that a jar of Vaseline and a packet of catchup?
> And how do the women that get the W F 40+ (White Female over 40) feel or say when you give them their's? In-fact why are any of the bags marked by race?
> You might want to put in some plastic stars the represent the 5 stars you are giving out.
> Put in 5 Q-Tips in each bag. If anyone asks say Q-Tips are not required or expected but are greatly appreciated! Just smile
> ...


I agree the markings on the bags could make a passenger feel discriminated against. Color code them instead.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I am kind of annoyed. I just received a message from Uber stating that they received feedback from a rider that received "unpacksged food" from me.
> This was a dead giveaway to me of who gave the negative feedback.
> 
> I had completed my first batch of care packages and I did not have as much material for the second batch. I put some breakfast cereal into some little Ziplock bags.
> ...


I want to see dashcam video of you pretending it's Halloween in your car.



Matty760 said:


> Dont give pax anything but a ride and a smile. Never spend time making "care packages" for pax. Did this pax ask for cereal or did you just offer it to him? If I was the pax and the driver said heres some cereal for you if you are hungry then I would have been like WTF... thats probably why you got reported. You car is not a mini bar or snack bar, its a transportation device. You don't get paid to hydrate and feed pax with the prices you get paid.


Comes to mind...


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Who wants a cereal killer for a driver?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Go4 said:


> Is that a jar of Vaseline and a packet of catchup?
> And how do the women that get the W F 40+ (White Female over 40) feel or say when you give them their's? In-fact why are any of the bags marked by race?
> You might want to put in some plastic stars the represent the 5 stars you are giving out.
> Put in 5 Q-Tips in each bag. If anyone asks say Q-Tips are not required or expected but are greatly appreciated! Just smile
> ...


Thank you for your comment and advice. Actually that is a packet of hot sauce not ketchup. None of my customers know what my codes on the bags mean so I don't think I need to worry about someone feeling insulted because I am making markings based on their age or a race. I am very sensitive to race issues and that's why I thought it's best to consider the person who I am making a package for. For example I don't think black woman would appreciate a sticker of Justin Bieber and a package of suntan lotion.
That is good advice on how to close the bags. I guess I got a little sloppy. Actually I have many clothespins that I have painted to look like little green alligators. I am thinking of folding the bags like you are saying and clipping them shut with these now.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The first few days I was driving I gave out a few lifesaver mints. The guy said he was going to tip me. I said "oh don't bother I bought the whole bag for $1" This kind of reminds me of my first days where I was dumb enough not to take a cash tip.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

OP if you are trolling then kudos that is hilarious, especially the pic, 5 star troll right here.

If you are serious then OMG get your shit straight.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

SadUber said:


> None of my customers know what my codes on the bags mean


It didn't take a stroke of genius for the board members here to figure it out!
Nobody had to tell us what the codes meant, I am sure it took me less than 30 seconds...
We're not talking Cyrillic cryptography here.

I am seriously wondering if you're trolling as well...
If you were a female it wouldn't be the greatest idea, but as a guy it's definitely a ways out there. I suppose either is possible but if you're seriously doing this and Uber / that other drive gave you a warning I would take it as a hint that you should stop it with the care packages.
NOBODY else does it.
That makes you the odd man out.
Generally speaking it is not a good idea to stand out like a sore thumb.

You don't have to listen to these folks here, you don't have to listen to anyone you don't want to, just shut your eyes and ears to the criticism but mark my words... This won't end well, your best case scenario will be that you're out of money that didn't need to be spent... The worst case scenario you don't want to entertain right now because it does paint a picture of creepy old men offering "Free Candy" to little girls.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You give me a bag of cereal, you better give me a little box of milk to wash it down.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

In the modern world we do not hand out bits of food to people the same way we do not stop to pick lice out of each other's hair. Sharing of unpackaged food is reserved for family and close friends. As for the rest of it, random useless crap is just that, random useless crap.

This is why you are making people very uncomfortable. It's weird and creepy. No one doing a professional job should be handing out "care packages" of any kind. You are infantilizing your customers and yourself. It's not going to get you tips. It may get you a referral or two to a mental health care professional.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I am Ubering on a busy Saturday night. I don't have time for taking photos at this time.
> 
> Ok, here!!
> View attachment 132198


This shit just keeps getting deeper. Those bags are labeled white female 40+, Black Female 18-40 (something), white male 18-40 and God only knows what else. This poster is as crazy as a Jaybird and I am pretty sure is just screwing with the readers on this forum. There is exactly ZERO chance that anyone who passed an Uber background check is also this crazy!

The topic is:
*Uber wants me to stop giving packages*
The topic shoud be:
*Uber wants me to stop driving!*


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

sidemouse said:


> It didn't take a stroke of genius for the board members here to figure it out!
> Nobody had to tell us what the codes meant, I am sure it took me less than 30 seconds...
> We're not talking Cyrillic cryptography here.


I agree. The chance of someone getting this bag and knowing (or at least suspecting) what the letters and numbers mean is roughly 75% in my opinion, and if you transport a mixed racial group and hand out different bags, close to 100%.

Come up with a code that only you know.

Possible example:

Maybe left, right, up, and down arrows for age categories.

Maybe different smiley faces for a different category...   :]


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Thank you for your comment and advice. Actually that is a packet of hot sauce not ketchup. None of my customers know what my codes on the bags mean so I don't think I need to worry about someone feeling insulted because I am making markings based on their age or a race. I am very sensitive to race issues and that's why I thought it's best to consider the person who I am making a package for. For example I don't think black woman would appreciate a sticker of Justin Bieber and a package of suntan lotion.
> That is good advice on how to close the bags. I guess I got a little sloppy. Actually I have many clothespins that I have painted to look like little green alligators. I am thinking of folding the bags like you are saying and clipping them shut with these now.


Ok there is just no way that you are for real! You had me going for a while, but I can't imagine anyone actually being this clueless! Your trolling has been quite entertaining however...


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

This is one of the best troll threads EVER. I give you 5 stars for your creativity in entertaining me on these internets.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ya I figured it was a troll once I saw the pic of the lunch bags! But quick point here.... you said you are very racially sensitive... Isn't it racist or stereotyping and sexist to label bags for different things for different races and ages and genders? What if a black female does like Justin Bieber? don't hate on her cuz you assume she must only like hip hop or rap. Would you give a mexican hot sauce cuz you assume they love all type of hot stuff? maybe the person likes tabasco instead. lol just saying you are being very insensitive to being sensitive of race, especially when you try so hard to not offend anyone cuz you look at their race and make a judgement, just look at the person as a person and be normal!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Matty760 said:


> Ya I figured it was a troll once I saw the pic of the lunch bags! But quick point here.... you said you are very racially sensitive... Isn't it racist or stereotyping and sexist to label bags for different things for different races and ages and genders? What if a black female does like Justin Bieber? don't hate on her cuz you assume she must only like hip hop or rap. Would you give a mexican hot sauce cuz you assume they love all type of hot stuff? maybe the person likes tabasco instead. lol just saying you are being very insensitive to being sensitive of race, especially when you try so hard to not offend anyone cuz you look at their race and make a judgement, just look at the person as a person and be normal!


It's the bags that make me think he's real. The crumpled tops. The weird codes. If he's a troll those are brilliant touches.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I didn't look too much, but there were like little glass animals (a few broken), creepy looking porcelain faced clowns, racist figurines of African Americans. That kind of stuff.
> 
> I am the biggest supporter of GreenPeace, but I feel no guilt throwing things out my window or putting it out in the ditch. The ditch is already dirty to begin with, and they always have people cleaning it up anyhow---usually juvenile delinquents doing community service.


You shouldn't have thrown those away! The African American ones are known as "Jolly N|gger" pieces. They're actually very collectible, and very valuable much of the time. A lot of black people collect them for some reason... There's a black guy who owns an antique store here in Seattle who has a whole section devoted to his personal collection of this stuff, which is not for sale. Other creepy clown stuff could have been worth money too as a lot of porcelain stuff like that is collectible in general.



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> It's the bags that make me think he's real. The crumpled tops. The weird codes. If he's a troll those are brilliant touches.


I keep going back and forth... Seems like an obvious troll post... But then he keeps drawing me back in with the little stuff.

SadUber, if you're not a troll... Stop it with the bags. Find a good bowl/over seat bag hangy thing or something and toss a bunch of candy in it. People will be 100x happier with that than random bags of random stuff, and a lot less work. If your ratings are dipping below 4.0 stars (I saw you said you got BACK UP TO over 4 in another spot) then you are doing something wrong. You're either driving poorly, being impersonable, smelly/dirty car, etc. SOMETHING important isn't right. It could in fact be that handing out random bags is WHY you have a bad rating too.

I have nearly 5000 rides between Uber and Lyft. I'm at 4.93/4.94 on Uber. No candy. No water. Just being a good driver and a good talker. I do have charging cables and an aux cable. If you're not a troll get the basics down, stop handing out weird gift bags, and get mints/gum/candy if you really want to be super awesome and nice. Maybe water too. DONE. Far easier AND more appreciated by pax.

If you are a troll, I must admit YOU'RE GOOD. LOL


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I am Ubering on a busy Saturday night. I don't have time for taking photos at this time.
> 
> Ok, here!!
> View attachment 132198


Holy ish, I don't even know what to say


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> This shit just keeps getting deeper. Those bags are labeled white female 40+, Black Female 18-40 (something), white male 18-40 and God only knows what else. This poster is as crazy as a Jaybird and I am pretty sure is just screwing with the readers on this forum. There is exactly ZERO chance that anyone who passed an Uber background check is also this crazy!
> 
> The topic is:
> *Uber wants me to stop giving packages*
> ...


The background check is just for driving and criminal offenses. You could spend 20 years in a mental facility, get out and drive for Uber. You only need to have been a licensed driver for 3 years (I think... might only be 1 year).

I think its great! Racially insensitive gift bags!.... Uber on! No tip needed.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I think its great! Racially insensitive gift bags!.... Uber on! No tip needed.


Do the Asian bags include chop sticks and fortune cookies?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TriadUberGoober said:


> Just keep a single, large bag and let them trust their hand in and grab as much as they can hold!


I used to keep milk in my car, but realized after a few days it requires refrigeration...... lesson learned


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> You have to show the photos or we will not believe it is real!


So based on these photos, either this dude is going through a lot of trouble to keep this fake thread alive or he is actually doing it. I am now leaning toward him actually doing it. So to me the biggest impracticality of doing this is simply space. Where do you keep this crap? Do you get out and open your trunk to give them their goodies? Real or not.....it's freaking idiotic.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Go4 said:


> I know you are trying very hard, especially with these "care packages" but the drivers here told not to do it. Now another driver has told you not to do it, Then Uber had to tell you not to do it too.
> 
> Random food in zip-locked bags is very scary, haven't you been watching the Bill Cosby trail or "Silence of the Lambs".
> 
> ...


Well if you got a better idea on how to give someone roofies, I am all ears



SadUber said:


> Thank you for your comment and advice. Actually that is a packet of hot sauce not ketchup. None of my customers know what my codes on the bags mean so I don't think I need to worry about someone feeling insulted because I am making markings based on their age or a race. I am very sensitive to race issues and that's why I thought it's best to consider the person who I am making a package for. For example I don't think black woman would appreciate a sticker of Justin Bieber and a package of suntan lotion.
> That is good advice on how to close the bags. I guess I got a little sloppy. Actually I have many clothespins that I have painted to look like little green alligators. I am thinking of folding the bags like you are saying and clipping them shut with these now.


What a relief that it was hot sauce, if it was ketchup, that would of been wierd



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Do the Asian bags include chop sticks and fortune cookies?


Don't be silly, if it is lunch it is a can of soda, if it is dinner it is soup and eggroll


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> Ya I figured it was a troll once I saw the pic of the lunch bags! But quick point here.... you said you are very racially sensitive... Isn't it racist or stereotyping and sexist to label bags for different things for different races and ages and genders? What if a black female does like Justin Bieber? don't hate on her cuz you assume she must only like hip hop or rap. Would you give a mexican hot sauce cuz you assume they love all type of hot stuff? maybe the person likes tabasco instead. lol just saying you are being very insensitive to being sensitive of race, especially when you try so hard to not offend anyone cuz you look at their race and make a judgement, just look at the person as a person and be normal!


Of course there are black women that like Justin Bieber, just as there are cats like doggie biscuits and cats that like tuna. But you do not set a rule for the general population based on the exception.
Remember, the people do NOT know what those codes mean. I only give out one bag to the person that requested the ride. The only reason why people here know the codes is because I said what they mean in an earlier thread. For these people, the writings could mean "Minneapolis, Burnsville, trip over 40 miles (which I actually do have a special pack for, well over 30 miles).


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Of course there are black women that like Justin Bieber, just as there are cats like doggie biscuits and cats that like tuna. But you do not set a rule for the general population based on the exception.
> Remember, the people do NOT know what those codes mean. I only give out one bag to the person that requested the ride. The only reason why people here know the codes is because I said what they mean in an earlier thread. For these people, the writings could mean "Minneapolis, Burnsville, trip over 40 miles (which I actually do have a special pack for, well over 30 miles).


If you're really serious about all this stuff man... Stop. Get a large container of candy if you want to be a nice guy. Some waters maybe. Those will be things 99% of pax will appreciate more than this, nobody will think it's weird, AND it's less trouble for you.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> So based on these photos, either this dude is going through a lot of trouble to keep this fake thread alive or he is actually doing it. I am now leaning toward him actually doing it. So to me the biggest impracticality of doing this is simply space. Where do you keep this crap? Do you get out and open your trunk to give them their goodies? Real or not.....it's freaking idiotic.


Considering she provided the photos like an hour after I asked for them, I'm tending to believe she's real. Like you say, either way, she's completely crazy. I'm going to start following her. I have to admit, I kind of want to see what this crazy cat lady does next.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Considering she provided the photos like an hour after I asked for them, I'm tending to believe she's real. Like you say, either way, she's completely crazy. I'm going to start following her. I have to admit, I kind of want to see what this crazy cat lady does next.


No way - I just don't believe it. There is no way that anyone, in their right mind, would think that handing out hot sauce packets, or putting bits of cereal into a baggie would be a good idea. Or more so, one that would generate tips! I think its a very clever and funny troll, perhaps one that knew someone would eventually ask for a photo of these ridiculous bags of junk ahead of time. Clearly this person(s) has some time on their hands, but admittedly willing to put in the time for some really good laughs. And if I'm wrong....wow...no words...


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

Are you sure you didn't accidentally include a tampon in his bag?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Thank you for your comment and advice. Actually that is a packet of hot sauce not ketchup. None of my customers know what my codes on the bags mean so I don't think I need to worry about someone feeling insulted because I am making markings based on their age or a race. I am very sensitive to race issues and that's why I thought it's best to consider the person who I am making a package for. For example I don't think black woman would appreciate a sticker of Justin Bieber and a package of suntan lotion.
> That is good advice on how to close the bags. I guess I got a little sloppy. Actually I have many clothespins that I have painted to look like little green alligators. I am thinking of folding the bags like you are saying and clipping them shut with these now.


Did you eat a lot of paint chips as a kid? No no one can tell what wm 18-40 means. You can't be serious. I assume you are a troll because the alternative would be more disturbing. If I got one of these bags I would politely decline and strongly suggest you consider not doing it. I would not rate you 5 stars.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Of course there are black women that like Justin Bieber, just as there are cats like doggie biscuits and cats that like tuna. But you do not set a rule for the general population based on the exception.


Please google for the definition of "stereotype."

Thanks.


----------



## truzoo (Apr 9, 2016)

john1975 said:


> Did you eat a lot of paint chips as a kid? No no one can tell what wm 18-40 means. You can't be serious. I assume you are a troll because the alternative would be more disturbing. If I got one of these bags I would politely decline and strongly suggest you consider not doing it. I would not rate you 5 stars.


John this is the best thread ever, I wish she was in Boston!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

john1975 said:


> Did you eat a lot of paint chips as a kid? No no one can tell what wm 18-40 means. You can't be serious. I assume you are a troll because the alternative would be more disturbing. If I got one of these bags I would politely decline and strongly suggest you consider not doing it. I would not rate you 5 stars.


I personally would rate 5 stars because I'm not going to be petty and I can see he is trying.

But I definitely think the codes are too obvious and will offend people and result in some 1* ratings. If you are a brown person and you get a bag with a letter "b" on it, you're going to wonder.

The number 18 is also a number that is revealing.

If you think of the numbers 18 or 21, what is the first thing you think about?

Personally my first thought upon seeing 18 is, hey, that's how many rounds fit in my pistol magazine.

But my second thought is, "that's the age of majority!"


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

This thread makes me want to go to Minneapolis and order rides. First time I've ever wanted to go to Minneapolis... lol


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Cereal is creepy? Are rice krispie bars at church potlucks creepy? Where do you think yogurt shops get their toppings?
> 
> Please tell me the right technique these people use when distributing cereal so I can be among the elite uncreepy cereal distributes. \s


Gives rides, not cereal. Know your role.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Jagent said:


> You give me a bag of cereal, you better give me a little box of milk to wash it down.


Breast milk ok?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Jagent said:


> This thread makes me want to go to Minneapolis and order rides. First time I've ever wanted to go to Minneapolis... lol


I just hope my care bag has a whoopee cushion and little bottles of JD.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

This guy is better than the sega rodent


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Uber snack shop


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Thank you for your comment and advice. Actually that is a packet of hot sauce not ketchup. None of my customers know what my codes on the bags mean so I don't think I need to worry about someone feeling insulted because I am making markings based on their age or a race. I am very sensitive to race issues and that's why I thought it's best to consider the person who I am making a package for. For example I don't think black woman would appreciate a sticker of Justin Bieber and a package of suntan lotion.
> That is good advice on how to close the bags. I guess I got a little sloppy. Actually I have many clothespins that I have painted to look like little green alligators. I am thinking of folding the bags like you are saying and clipping them shut with these now.


B people are all pretty similar. And W people are too. So it's good you have a sensitivity to their samenesses and can pick specific items catered to them. Now let me count the things that I can't stand that white people supposedly like.

And if someone gave me a packet of hot sauce and plastic shit, I'd say "uh, throw yr own trash away". Which letter gets those?

This is one fo the most bizarre things I've seen on this forum in about a year. I thought maybe he was full of it the first time. But I kinda doubt he photoed those bags to push the joke further. I think he's serious.



Matty760 said:


> Ya I figured it was a troll once I saw the pic of the lunch bags! But quick point here.... you said you are very racially sensitive... Isn't it racist or stereotyping and sexist to label bags for different things for different races and ages and genders? What if a black female does like Justin Bieber? don't hate on her cuz you assume she must only like hip hop or rap. Would you give a mexican hot sauce cuz you assume they love all type of hot stuff? maybe the person likes tabasco instead. lol just saying you are being very insensitive to being sensitive of race, especially when you try so hard to not offend anyone cuz you look at their race and make a judgement, just look at the person as a person and be normal!


And who the **** wants a packet of hot sauce? Those things get stuffed in a drawer cuz you don't want to be wasteful, but he's actually handing trash to people now. This is so weird. And he should assume the Mexican doesn't need the packet. Their abuella makes it for them. And accusing anyone of liking Justin Beiber is probably rude.

And picture pax wondering why he doesn't just hand them the bag he just grabs first, but watches him look for the proper letter number combo. This guy is truly a gem. He should have his own section.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> B people are all pretty similar. And W people are too. So it's good you have a sensitivity to their samenesses and can pick specific items catered to them. Now let me count the things that I can't stand that white people supposedly like.
> 
> And if someone gave me a packet of hot sauce and plastic shit, I'd say "uh, throw yr own trash away". Which letter gets those?
> 
> ...


Hot sauce was plan b, plan a was handing out piñatas but they take up too much space


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Ballard_Driver said:


> You shouldn't have thrown those away! The African American ones are known as "Jolly N|gger" pieces. They're actually very collectible, and very valuable much of the time. A lot of black people collect them for some reason... There's a black guy who owns an antique store here in Seattle who has a whole section devoted to his personal collection of this stuff, which is not for sale. Other creepy clown stuff could have been worth money too as a lot of porcelain stuff like that is collectible in general.
> 
> I keep going back and forth... Seems like an obvious troll post... But then he keeps drawing me back in with the little stuff.
> 
> ...


He has a low rating? What? That is sad. I'm not even that nice sometimes, and much of the public hates depressed people and like to punish us for our lack of good vibes. And when people try to start conversation by asking the same same same same ****ing interview questions, I barely utter a response just to let them know I have no respect for that (when they pop up with an interesting question like they're actually awake and interested it's different, but that's rare, and driving in hectic cities takes much focus anyways). Yet I still have over 4.6. Something important is definitely not right. I have charging cable, tho rarely allow aux cable. And people rarely ask for either, so they're not a factor in ratings. The charging may get me 1 in 500 5 stars, if that, cuz not everyone even rates including someone who used the charger last month or whenever it was.

I like how Ms Stein thought she could compete with mention of her "brownies". She got nothing on these gift bags tho. Ms Stein Fanboy


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

This thread is interesting! Gotta love the funny trolls! or the silliness of this real thing... Also it doesnt take a scientist to figure out your codes on the bags. you don't have to tell most of us what they mean. I can figure out for myself that M or F means gender and W and B or H means race. the numbers are easy too, its more than likely age range, but as you said possibly my second guess would have been how long the ride is. The longer the ride the bigger the prize lol!!!!!! I haven't had many rides over 30+ miles in my 3 years of driving, so all that food in that bag would spoil lol.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I have not had a single person complain about my codes on the packages. But FINE! Just because of the remote chance I could night pick up one of you Uber People, I'll change my code to something else like emoticons or card suits or numbers or whatever. Sheesh!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I have not had a single person complain about my codes on the packages. But FINE! Just because of the remote chance I could night pick up one of you Uber People, I'll change my code to something else like emoticons or card suits or numbers or whatever. Sheesh!


Why have codes at all? Why not just spell it out and let everyone see? Ohhh, you know they are offensive, that's why.

I suggest you stop labeling them, and stop labeling people. Let each passenger that wants a bag, just grab a random bag.


----------



## truzoo (Apr 9, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I have not had a single person complain about my codes on the packages. But FINE! Just because of the remote chance I could night pick up one of you Uber People, I'll change my code to something else like emoticons or card suits or numbers or whatever. Sheesh!


I wonder who gets the Spade...


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I have not had a single person complain about my codes on the packages. But FINE! Just because of the remote chance I could night pick up one of you Uber People, I'll change my code to something else like emoticons or card suits or numbers or whatever. Sheesh!


Gotta be a troll. You're ignoring all of the sane posts that are actually trying to give you good advice if you're serious.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I am kind of annoyed. I just received a message from Uber stating that they received feedback from a rider that received "unpacksged food" from me.
> This was a dead giveaway to me of who gave the negative feedback.
> 
> I had completed my first batch of care packages and I did not have as much material for the second batch. I put some breakfast cereal into some little Ziplock bags.
> ...


Oh your handle is right on point "saduber". If this is creative writing comedy you are writing it is pure gold...worthy of a Mad TV skit. (Stewart's mom, or Loranne drives uber... Especially Loranne! I can picture you at home coughing and blowing snot all over the cereal as you bag it up at home! On the other hand if you are actually doing it...





Unprofessional doesn't even begin to cover it. Try illegal.

If you want to waste money on pax that is your business, if you don't do it right you will find yourself facing thousands in fines and possibly millions in lawsuits.

If you want to distribute food IT MUST BE PACKAGED FOR RESALE BY LAW. This means FACTORY SEALED with ingredients, nutrition facts, and allergy information clearly labeled along with expiration dates, and company contact information. 
This is easily done by going to Costco and buying the "fun size" multi packs of say... Potato chips. This is NOT something you can do by taking a big bag of chips and putting them in ziplock bags.

Your only duty at uber is to let them use the future trade in value of your car to finance their IPO based on market domination....don't get creative and mix it up with being "nice" or "good".

You haven't thought this through... You need to stop and just focus on driving.

You have been told this at least 50 times by people from all over the USA. Get a grip and just stop with this bull. Or keep doing it and keep learning the hard way. Not my life.

Just let us know when uber deactivates you or the city/county/state hit you with a fine!



Jagent said:


> This thread makes me want to go to Minneapolis and order rides. First time I've ever wanted to go to Minneapolis... lol


Lol... You even commenting (but especially like that) ...its like smoking a blunt with the RA in your college dorm.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I dont think the homeless would trust cheerios in baggies.



Jagent said:


> This thread makes me want to go to Minneapolis and order rides. First time I've ever wanted to go to Minneapolis... lol


I have heard of this " Minneapolis".



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I just hope my care bag has a whoopee cushion and little bottles of JD.


Why not BIG bottles of JD ?



Jagent said:


> The background check is just for driving and criminal offenses. You could spend 20 years in a mental facility, get out and drive for Uber. You only need to have been a licensed driver for 3 years (I think... might only be 1 year).
> 
> I think its great! Racially insensitive gift bags!.... Uber on! No tip needed.


Or
You could have spent 20 years Avoiding mental treatment . . . .


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I dont think the homeless would trust cheerios in baggies.
> 
> .


IDK most would trust heroin in baggies lol


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

So I got this care package that had a WM 40+ written on it and this item was in it:


What am I supposed to do with this thing? Can I exchange it for a bag of cool ranch Doritos?

Maybe if I sharpen the ends I can use it for self defense or hunting Chihuahuas


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> So I got this care package that had a WM 40+ written on it and this item was in it:
> 
> 
> What am I supposed to do with this thing? Can I exchange it for a bag of cool ranch Doritos?
> ...


That dog is clearly a LYFT shill, pink robe, DEAD GIVEAWAY


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

View attachment 132946



SadUber said:


> I am kind of annoyed. I just received a message from Uber stating that they received feedback from a rider that received "unpacksged food" from me.
> This was a dead giveaway to me of who gave the negative feedback.
> 
> I had completed my first batch of care packages and I did not have as much material for the second batch. I put some breakfast cereal into some little Ziplock bags.
> ...


My friend i think your getting your races mixed up here a bag to help you out bro


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

uber fool said:


> View attachment 132946
> 
> 
> My friend i think your getting your races mixed up here a bag to help you out bro
> View attachment 132947


I dont see color just dongs


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Help me...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

This is actually becoming pretty entertaining. It's like watching an even more satirical version of DRider85


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

uber fool said:


> View attachment 132946
> 
> 
> My friend i think your getting your races mixed up here a bag to help you out bro
> View attachment 132947


They'll censor your comment, but I'm laughing so hard.



steveK2016 said:


> This is actually becoming pretty entertaining. It's like watching an even more satirical version of DRider85


I'm newer here. Give me the scoop on this drider85.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I'm newer here. Give me the scoop on this drider85.


Not sure anyone will be able to put him into words.


----------



## UberMurphy (Dec 24, 2016)

Does anybody know if the poster is a male or female? SadUber, Please let us know!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

UberMurphy said:


> Does anybody know if the poster is a male or female? SadUber, Please let us know!


I'm pretty sure SadUber is a she. Many people here call her crazy cat lady.

No dude would ever make "care packages!"


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> I'm pretty sure SadUber is a she. Many people here call her crazy cat lady.
> 
> No dude would ever make "care packages!"


Well, he did say his wife and kids left him recently somewhere in a thread... Not sure if any other hints may have been dropped, but that puts the odds at being 95% likely to be male versus a lesbian couple...


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

I wonder if he sent them off with lil bags of crap....


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

So Uber says you can take a tip, but grudgingly, and you see that as enough reason to not take a tip...yet they tell you, freely and willingly, to stop giving stuff away, but you can't handle that one? I don't think you're trying very hard at making anyone anything but miserable.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> So Uber says you can take a tip, but grudgingly, and you see that as enough reason to not take a tip...yet they tell you, freely and willingly, to stop giving stuff away, but you can't handle that one? I don't think you're trying very hard at making anyone anything but miserable.


I wasn't certain about Uber's policy regarding tips. Now that they are permitting it even in the app I am doing everything in my power to bring them in.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

You go SadUber, you go! Hey I have an idea! You could sell Amway to your pax! I bet Uber would be totally okay with that!


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

The only thing you should be giving your rider is a safe and pleasant ride to their destination. Do Not Give out free stuff. Uber is not paying enough to give out goodies. These Paxholes aren't your friend and Uber is NOT your friend.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

When someone asks me if I have water or mints, I politely tell them that I buy that stuff with all the tips I got in the previous week. And then I tell them I haven't bought anything in weeks.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dude.Sweet. said:


> OP if you are trolling then kudos that is hilarious, especially the pic, 5 star troll right here.
> 
> If you are serious then OMG get your shit straight.
> View attachment 132377


Oh god. Best. Post. Ever!

I have actual tears rolling down my cheeks I am laughing so hard!



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> It's the bags that make me think he's real. The crumpled tops. The weird codes. If he's a troll those are brilliant touches.


I kind of dismissed him right away, Im. Not so sure anymore. Now I'm going back and catching up on old threads.

Honestly, I don't care if he's trolling or not. His effort and attention to detail are so good, I'll play along.

His threads are by far my favorites.



Uberingdude said:


> I'm pretty sure SadUber is a she. Many people here call her crazy cat lady.
> 
> No dude would ever make "care packages!"


Oops...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Oh god. Best. Post. Ever!
> 
> I have actual tears rolling down my cheeks I am laughing so hard!
> 
> ...


Haha! I swear, I thought he was a she for the longest time. Guess he sure put that idea to rest.
What amazes me, is half of the time, the best evidence\ videos or photos he posts are on page 3 of a thread.

Many times he posts the evidence only when asked. So it's either real or the troll is thinking "guess nobody asked me for this evidence I prepared. Maybe next time."


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> Haha! I swear, I thought he was a she for the longest time. Guess he sure put that idea to rest.
> What amazes me, is half of the time, the best evidence\ videos or photos he posts are on page 3 of a thread.
> 
> Many times he posts the evidence only when asked. So it's either real or the troll is thinking "guess nobody asked me for this evidence I prepared. Maybe next time."


And the detail... there are bags and they are frigen coded!

I just wish I could she some random woman's face as she open the bag and there is a pack of hot sauce. A trial size hand lotion from the Sheraton, .80 off tide 2 single tampons and a bag of cap n crunch berries! I can't even tjink about it with out laughing


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I am kind of annoyed. I just received a message from Uber stating that they received feedback from a rider that received "unpacksged food" from me.
> This was a dead giveaway to me of who gave the negative feedback.
> 
> I had completed my first batch of care packages and I did not have as much material for the second batch. I put some breakfast cereal into some little Ziplock bags.
> ...


cereal snacks in zip lock bags you prepared? that's kinda creepy man.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Ardery said:


> cereal snacks in zip lock bags you prepared? that's kinda creepy man.


I haven't done that for a long time.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Giving care package is pretty creepy


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Giving care package is pretty creepy


I haven't given any out for awhile actually.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ardery said:


> cereal snacks in zip lock bags you prepared? that's kinda creepy man.


Don't forget about the tampons...



freddieman said:


> Giving care package is pretty creepy





SadUber said:


> I've filled out about 35 lunch bags so far with these little trinkets that includes everything from refrigerator magnets, gum, candy, beanie buddies, coupons, *****tampons, ******hand-held plastic games, pens, pencils, markers, kleenexes, handsoap, mouthwash (have lots of these, I used to spend a lot in hotels), and many other things. You get the point. I try to distribute the bags appropriately based on age, gender, and and race. For example, if someone mentions she has young children, I'll hand her the bag with a McDonald's Happy Meal toy.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Were you unable to get Uber to authorize an ice cream truck for you to uber in?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

freddieman said:


> Giving care package is pretty creepy


If he was Ubering and giving them to homeless on the side, I'd support that. But to passengers?... no.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I was thinking about giving out some left over pizza from this weekend tomorrow in zip lock bags and maybe some canned goods from my basement. With a bow on them of course.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Can you guys believe it's only going to be 3 months since saduber was introduced into our lives?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I want to know what the sign said.


And the sign said, "Everybody welcome! 
Come in, kneel down and pray!"
When they passed around a plate at the end of it all
I didn't have a penny to pay.

So I got me a pen and a paper
And I made up my own little sign,
I said, "Thank you Lord for thinkin' about me,
I'm alive and doin' fine!"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> And the sign said, "Everybody welcome!
> Come in, kneel down and pray!"
> When they passed around a plate at the end of it all
> I didn't have a penny to pay.
> ...





NHDriver said:


> Were you unable to get Uber to authorize an ice cream truck for you to uber in?


Big money in ice cream trucks.
Used van. D.C. power inverter.
Chest freezer. Youre in business !


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Did you ever say what the net on the inside was for? You said it was for a "project", but what project is that?

Also is this for real or just an incredibly creative joke? I mean the entire persona.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Did you ever say what the net on the inside was for? You said it was for a "project", but what project is that?
> 
> Also is this for real or just an incredibly creative joke? I mean the entire persona.


Oh the net? I was trying things out for Jungle Uber. I was putting little stuffed animals in it but it never stayed up good.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I haven't given any out for awhile actually.


What about the tap water in recycled / reused water bottles?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> What about the tap water in recycled / reused water bottles?


I don't actively give those out anymore either. Just have a couple on hand.


----------



## bigbywolf (Sep 6, 2017)

New user here, been looking at a few posts and this SadUber member keeps popping up with creepy stories. Handing out bagged cereal, and also said he can't stop thinking about an underage asian girl? Sounds like a POS child molester that needs to be hung. And to answer your question SadUber, church potlucks are creepy in general. No wonder you thought it was okay.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

bigbywolf said:


> New user here, been looking at a few posts and this SadUber member keeps popping up with creepy stories. Handing out bagged cereal, and also said he can't stop thinking about an underage asian girl? Sounds like a POS child molester that needs to be hung. And to answer your question SadUber, church potlucks are creepy in general. No wonder you thought it was okay.


Said freddieman under his new clever disguise.


----------



## bigbywolf (Sep 6, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Said freddieman under his new clever disguise.


No disguise... Used a common internet-handle name for me, and an album cover of one of my favorite bands. But to narrow things down for you: I am younger than you and probably have a better functioning dick.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I don't actively give those out anymore either. Just have a couple on hand.


Maybe you should collect empty water bottles to refill and drive them to Florida for people who will need water after Irma hits.

You could take some of your care packages too.

I have a pack of unused condoms I found in my car you can have for the care packages.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

bigbywolf said:


> No disguise... Used a common internet-handle name for me, and an album cover of one of my favorite bands. But to narrow things down for you: I am younger than you and probably have a better functioning &%[email protected]!*.


Yup. Freddie



day tripper yeah... said:


> UBER SUCKS!


No it doesn't!


----------



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

What do we do on Halloween?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jamez400 said:


> What do we do on Halloween?


Trick or treat?



tohunt4me said:


> Big money in ice cream trucks.
> Used van. D.C. power inverter.
> Chest freezer. Youre in business !


Don't forget the nifty change dispenser, every ice cream man has to have one.


----------



## TLaF (Apr 25, 2017)

I can't stop laughing! Imagine a driver handing you a bag of fruit loops. LOL


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

When you've finally realized you have no personality, I guess the care package idea is an OK but desperate contingency plan.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> I want to know what the sign said.
> 
> I want to know why he became hostile with you after hearing your ideas. You should have included more conversation details so we can better help you with advice.


And mock him


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TLaF said:


> I can't stop laughing! Imagine a driver handing you a bag of fruit loops. LOL


And shampoo & tampons!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, that's what my shrink said.
> That and "as long as you stay on your meds, you are probably safe to be in public."


Probably????


----------



## Freedom101 (Jul 5, 2017)

The picture with goody bags filled with Vaseline, cheap plastic toys, a flashlight, and cereal, seriously makes me laugh out loud... Just awesome...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Freedom101 said:


> The picture with goody bags filled with Vaseline, cheap plastic toys, a flashlight, and cereal, seriously makes me laugh out loud... Just awesome...


Did you notice the codes written on the bags?


----------



## Freedom101 (Jul 5, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Did you notice the codes written on the bags?


Probably the best part..


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Did you notice the codes written on the bags?


Has anyone broken the code?


----------

